

BufferApp Hacked - LogicX

Around 2pm EST Buffer users started noticing a weightloss post to their social media accounts through the Buffer App. Buffer has announced they were hacked, and are investigating: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;buffer&#x2F;status&#x2F;394176619122008064
======
OoTheNigerian
From the email I got,

All updates have been paused.

Passwords and payment information have NOT been compromised.

\--

It would be sorted out in a bit.

------
quantumpotato_
Why is this in "ask" filter?

